# New York, Disneyland & Skiing



## movintoca (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi All, 

Is it easy to cross over to New York - visa-wise, if you are on a work-permit, from Toronto? What is the process? Do you have a time-limit on your stay, or max number of times you can cross in a month/year?

Anyone driven down to Disneyland? How long did it take you?

I saw online you can ski in Toronto city-centre - is that right? Is it expensive? Good for kids?

Thanks again!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Disneyland is in California. Walt Disney World is in Florida. You can drive to Disney World with one night stop if you want to drive all day, its comfortable with 2 stops. (Theoretically, it can be done in a day if you don't stop.)

You cannot ski in Toronto city centre , there were some small ski fields in urban/suburban GTA (e.g. Uplands), but I'm not sure if they are still open and besides they were nothing more than bunny hills. There is reasonable skiing about 45m-1h outside Toronto (Lakeridge, Dagmar) and even better if you go further afield (Blue mountain), of course none of this compares to the west coast and skiing in the rockies.


----------

